# I KNOW which Leatherman to buy - new question!



## dental4usa (Jan 3, 2007)

So I just broke down and bought a Maxpedition Fatboy. The fanny pack is not working for me anymore. I haven't carried a purse since before I had kids 8 years ago.

I EDC a swiss army knife look-a-like that I cannot ID (any help there would also be welcome). It has your basics: stabbing pointy thingy, corkscrew, bottle opener, can opener, and a 3" blade. It is red and looks like a SAK, but the insignia is an outline of a shield with a crown in it. OK, enough of this.

I've noticed on CPF, bladeforums, and edcforum, that most of the folks EDC Leatherman something or other, usually more than one: Wave, Juice, Squirt, Charge, or Micra, usually.

I'm trying to get myself SHTF ready, and have been working on it for a while now, a little at a time, as well as wanting to have better EDC stuff.

I would appreciate suggestions for:

a) something to carry on myself - ala Micra on a keychain, or something in a sheath/pouch inside/clipped to a pocket, etc.

b) something to carry in the Fatboy or the BOB I'm piecing together.

I'm guessing I will need one for each category, but I'm not sure what to pick. That's why I'm asking you guys!

It doesn't seem like there are a lot of us women in here - I know Sasha is our respected and very hard working leader - but I have trouble not loading myself down too much already. I don't want TOO many things on my belt or in my pockets!

OK, sorry for the lengthy post, but at least you should have an idea what ideas and suggestions I am looking for.

Thanks, guys! I do appreciate it! I LOVE this place!!!


----------



## JNewell (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

Welcome - you will get 8 million opinions...here are mine.

On the bod, I'd pick a Squirt P4. I have done some pretty amazing repairs with the pliers on this, and it is very compact and weighs very little.

For the bag, I'd pick a Wave (new style) or perhaps better (see next paragraph) the new TSA-compliant Fuse, which has no knife blade. That makes it legal for carry-on carry, if that's a plus for you. I wouldn't mind giving up the blade on that because...

In lieu of the so-so blades on almost all multitools, I'd pick a high quality compact folder. There are zillions to choose from but for value I'd suggest either a Spyderco Delica (version 4, latest style with steel liners) or a Benchmade Mini-Grip.

Hold on for the ride, this will probably be a long thread!


----------



## greenLED (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

I've had a Micra on my keychain since around 97 - haven't found anything that compares in terms of versatility, utility, durability and portability. IMO, it's *the* keychain multitool.

I've had a LM Wave since around '99 and absolutely love it. I had it replaced under warranty last year because it had been heavily abused (read: actual every day heavy use for several years) and there were several parts worn out. If I had to buy another multi-tool, I'd probably pick another Wave, or maybe (just maybe) one of the smaller Juice models (but I'm not sure they're designed to be as sturdy as a Wave - maybe for backpacking and occasional use they'll be just fine).


----------



## dental4usa (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

Very cool! Thank you for your input!

We could just call it done now, but you're right - it's not likely to end soon.

I do appreciate it, and what you say makes sense to me. I've been looking at P4's today, actually. Thank you very much!


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*



greenLED said:


> I've had a LM Wave since around '99 and absolutely love it. I had it replaced under warranty last year because it had been heavily abused (read: actual every day heavy use for several years) and there were several parts worn out. If I had to buy another multi-tool, I'd probably pick another Wave, or maybe (just maybe) one of the smaller Juice models (but I'm not sure they're designed to be as sturdy as a Wave - maybe for backpacking and occasional use they'll be just fine).



I agree 100% on the Wave. I've used one every (work) day for ~4 years. It gets opened and closed at least a dozen times a day. It's as durable as I could ask for. The only change I would make would be for some "real" knife steel on the plain-edge blade. Other than that, it's perfect for my uses.

FWIW, I don't care as much for the newer style Wave with the multi-bits. Mine is first gen.


----------



## dental4usa (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

Thank you, greenLED! I've seen a lot of your posts about a lot of things - a familiar "face", if you will. 

Micra is the other small tool I've been looking at today. So far, it looks like I might actually be on track! Does your Micra get scratched up on your keychain? I was looking at the cases for them to try to avoid that.

The Wave seems pretty popular too - kind of the bigger, more heavy duty tool, as you described it. And Juice would be 2nd to that .. hmmm. OK. That makes sense, I think.

So far, so good! I'm liking this!

Oh, I should also add the standard: "Where is a good place to buy Leatherman tools at a good price?" line, too. 

Thanks again!


----------



## VWTim (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

Don't forget to look into Gerber Multitools. I like both brands, but stick with Gerber for political reasons I won't bring up here.


----------



## mahoney (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

If you get the all stainless Micra, any scratches it gets won't show. Mine rides with my pocket change and I've never really noticed any damage that was not a direct result of use. The Micra is a great pair of scissors, and the other blades/tools are usefull, but most of the other tools in it are already covered by your SAK if you are going to keep that as an EDC. 
If you are going to keep carrying the SAK, I would suggest looking at a small plier tool without many other blades in it, just to save weight. The Leatherman Mini-tool, if you can find one, is a great light and small tool. The Crunch is a bit larger and slow to open, but unique for the vise-grip type jaws. A small Vise-Grip brand plier is also an inexpensive and durable choice if you don't need all the blades in a multi-tool. 

If you are retiring the SAK, I would suggest a full size tool with locking blades. Lots of good choices out there, Swisstool, Leatherman, SOG, and maybe Gerber. Go to a good cutlery shop and try as many as you can and find the one that "fits" best. If the price is not too outrageous, buy the tool there. It will still be cheaper than buying a bunch of tools on-line trying to find the perfect tool. (although not perhaps as much fun)

FWIW, my current EDC is a Micra, a Swisstool X, and a Griptillian. Next up as an EDC multi-tool will be a Core, or perhaps I'll go back to the old-style Supertool. The truth is any good quality tool will do, provided it has the features you need and it's not to heavy (or otherwise annoying) to keep with you.


----------



## Any Cal. (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

Just an additional thought. I have a Wave and edc it, but I think many would be better served with the Leatherman PST. It is thinner, lighter, and still tough. The file and phillips screwdriver are better than those on the wave as well. If you want a Wave or a Kick, I don't think you can get them at a better price than Home Depot, no matter how you get it.


----------



## carrot (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

I have a Micra on my keychain (at least 6 years old). I bought a new one, but it doesn't "feel" right, the newer one felt cheaper. 

I like Leatherman pliers a lot, but I'm not a big fan of all the other drawbacks they have -- not all the tools are accessible without opening the pliers (only the blades on the more expensive models), they are not very comfortable to squeeze hard, and the tools clump when you try to pull just one out (the clumping part really gets me). 

So when I lost my Leatherman (my own was a Kick, but I've handled the Wave before...) I replaced it with what I perceive to be the superior multi-tool -- the Swisstool Spirit. For me, it's the perfect multitool. Any tool is accessible without opening the pliers, pliers click into place, and the wire cutters are superior to those on the Gerbers, and probably about equal with the Leatherman. All the tools lock as well. Victorinox also says it's okay to wash the Spirit in the dishwasher, and if it's like their Swiss Army Knives, it should prove almost rust-proof! Only drawback I know of is when you compare it to the Leatherman models that are twice the price, they have inferior blade steel (but still pretty good, IMO), and do not have swappable blades. I'm also a little wary of the pliers on the Spirit compared to the Leatherman tools, which seem to allow more force to be used on the handles? Maybe it's just my perception.

There's also the regular Swisstool, Swisstool X and Swisstool RS, but I think they are a little too bulky and bring little extra to the table.

In my opinion, every multitool brand has different drawbacks, between Gerber, Victorinox, Leatherman, and SOG. . You just have to find the one that suits you best.


----------



## cutlerylover (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

I too will say how much I love my trusty leatherman micra, it has been and will most likely always be on ym keys...


----------



## dental4usa (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

Wow, this is getting good! Thanks, guys!!! :goodjob:

OK, well it certainly looks like I need to get a Micra. That seems pretty clear!

I appreciate all of the input, and the fact that just about everyone is saying they have had their Micras for so many years and love them .. well, that does it for me. I think it's a great place to start!

I will start my search for a good price on a Micra and watch and see what other comments and suggestions come in, especially as they relate to the Wave, Juice, Swisstool, etc.

Again, thanks so much - CPF is AWESOME!!! :rock:


----------



## dental4usa (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

Hey Jeff, this may be dumb, but what do you mean by "ym" keys? I'm not figuring out the shorthand there .. Thanks!!

Never mind - I just figured it out. It's "my" ... duh!!!! :laughing:


----------



## frisco (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

Where is a good place to buy a Leatherman TSA KnifeLess Fuse !!!!

I've been waiting for something like this !!!!!

frisco





JNewell said:


> Welcome - you will get 8 million opinions...here are mine.
> 
> On the bod, I'd pick a Squirt P4. I have done some pretty amazing repairs with the pliers on this, and it is very compact and weighs very little.
> 
> ...


----------



## carrot (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

Moontrail.com claims to be a retailer stocking the full Leatherman line but apparently they do not yet have the Knifeless Fuse listed yet. Odd, as they apparently *had* the rare all-black Leatherman tools...?


----------



## Stingray (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

I like the Victorinox Midnite manager for a small keychain sized tool because it also has a light and a retractable pen in it.

http://www.swissknivesexpress.com/midmaniisap5.html








I also have a Wave and a few different pocket knives I switch around for EDC. I like my Spyderco Police model and although it's big, it's thin and carries easily clipped in a pocket or waistband.


----------



## dental4usa (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

Very nice, Stingray.

More cool knives to check out!!


----------



## Coop (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

I have a leatherman Micra on my keychain too. Great little tool. Usually carry a Leatherman Charge Ti on my belt. I really like it because all the tools lock, blades are accessible from the outside, has exchangeable bits and feels nice to hold. 

While both these leathermans are great, there are some things they are missing: A decent bottle/can opener. They are present, but don't work as well as I'd like them to. And a Corkscrew which is missing altogether. These 'problems' can easily be overcome by adding a SAK. A Victorinox Spartan or Picknicker would make it all complete


----------



## PAB (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*



JNewell said:


> the new TSA-compliant Fuse, which has no knife bladeQUOTE]
> 
> Where can you get that? I have looked on amazon.com and every picture shows a knife blade.


----------



## JNewell (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

Micra vs P4 really depends on how much you use the scissors - it's a personal evaluation. I do carry a SS Micra on a keychain and it shows almost zero wear after 7 or 8 years - the aluminum scales on most other LMs will show wear (hint: gray anodized will show less). 

For price, google "all leathermen 4 less"

I have not found anyone who's shipping the new Fuse yet.


----------



## powernoodle (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

The Squirt has access to the tools on the outside, so the tool does not have to be opened up to get to them. The same is not true for the Micra, which gives the thumbs up to the Squirt for me. Also, pliers are an option on the Squirt (the P4) and not on the Micra. I do own a couple of Micras that I keep in reserve, but EDC the Squirt. 

Mrs. Powernoodle had a moment of clarity over the Christmas holiday and discovered the good use of the P4, which she now carries in her womanpurse. 

cheers


----------



## dental4usa (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

MayCooper brings up a good point, and with the Micra plus SAK, I think I will have it covered. Unfortunately, the Charge Ti is not currently in the budget, and will have to be an updated tool for the future. They are really nice, though! Thanks!

JNewell - You were right, and I'm hanging on tightly! So far, I've used my SAK blade when I've needed scissors. And you have a SS Micra on a keychain too .. hmmm. 

Powernoodle makes a good point for the Squirt, with the accessibility of the tools, etc.

OK, I'm still thinking here then. Looks like the Wave might be the easy choice for the bag, at this point! Any thoughts on which sheath for the Wave, leather or nylon? That's not important, I guess.

Thanks again everybody! Squirt vs Micra continues ...


----------



## ryball (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*



powernoodle said:


> The Squirt has access to the tools on the outside, so the tool does not have to be opened up to get to them. The same is not true for the Micra, which gives the thumbs up to the Squirt for me. Also, pliers are an option on the Squirt (the P4) and not on the Micra. I do own a couple of Micras that I keep in reserve, but EDC the Squirt.



I have to agree the outside access is nice. I just went and spent a gift certificate yesterday and had the squirt P4 and a Gerber Clutch in hand. I ended up getting the Gerber. The action felt nicer and at $17, it was a no brainer.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

there is always the sog crosscut http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00007E1LX/ref=dp_olp_2/002-0060222-9696817

There's one heck of a deal on amazon  . YOu could always go for the crossgrip if that's not what you want.


----------



## JNewell (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

I own several Micras and P4s and gotta admit that I never really felt inside versus outside mattered, but that's me - definitely a case where YMMV. 

The leather sheaths tend to be a little more compact.

I bought a SOG Crossgrip (the plier version, not the Crosscut with scissors) because you can take them apart and remove the knife blade to make it TSA-compliant. I liked that feature and it's a good tool...kinda like a Micra with pliers...but on the whole I like the more needle-nose-like pliers on the P4.

Let's be honest, the P4/Micra/Crossgrip are not that expensive...if you goof, you can replace it for less than most people spend on coffee in a month...


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

My favorite Leatherman is the P4 Squirt. It small and lite enough that I have no excuse not to carry it. I like the Micras but the Squirts are major improvement over them. The Squirt S4 even has the detachable tweezers. Take a look at the Victorinox Swisstool Spirit, it's pretty much a full size multitool in a more compact package. One last note on the Leathermans, they have a fantistic customer service and warranty department.

Victorinox Spirit
https://edcdepot.com/merchantmanager/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=5&products_id=32

Leatherman S4 Squirt
https://edcdepot.com/merchantmanager/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=23&products_id=35


----------



## dental4usa (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

Thanks again, guys.

Ryball - The Gerber Clutch looks pretty good. Price is right, too!

[email protected] Messenger - The SOG Crosscut is certainly a good price at Amazon!!!!

JNewell - Yes, you make yet more good points. I'm thinking P4 at this point.

Sharpdogs - Yes, I'm thinking P4. Does your P4 come with the sheath, or do you have to buy that separately?

Thank you all for your input!


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

The Leatherman Squirt does not come with a sheath. I would contact DeathsHead over at www.edcforums.com. He should be able to make you a kydex sheath. He's a good guy. I've dealt with him a few times.


----------



## 9volt (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

I have a Clutch and a P4 Squirt. the Clutch is inferior and I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## JNewell (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

Leatherman sells a little "sheath" (a cover, really) for the Squirts and I have found that it fits tightly enough to stay on in pockets, etc. without bulking the tool up too much, so that's worth looking at. They're cheap - the shipping will be more than the sheath (buy a few).


----------



## Blazer (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

New product from Leatherman looks like it's going to be a winner, combines popular features from their other Charge products.

Leatherman Charge TTi


----------



## beer2beer (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

Since I purchased a Wave about 7-9 years ago, I only take my Leatherman off my belt when I'm going to sleep. Otherwise I NEVER EVER get away from it. Actually there are some cases when I even sleep with my belt full of EDC's lol. I switched from my Wave to a Charge XTI (with a bit-kit) last year and I simply love it. Btw, I have attached to my belt right now while typing this: a Fenix P1D-CE, an Inova X5, a Spyderco Impala, an Atwood SonOfPrything, an old huge folding knife and my Leatherman Charge XTI :huh:.


----------



## dental4usa (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

Thanks for the further info!

I'm going for the P4. The Wave will be added later.

Thanks again!!


----------



## RebelRAM (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

I have done this quest for "Which multitools do I need?"

I don't think there is a "right" answer for anybody. We all have personal preferences. In my search, I have tried and used lots of different multitools. At my job, I work on computer hardware, so having a multitool is a must. For that purpose pliers get used most along with screwdriver bits of various types.

I don't really carry a multitool on my keychain. I just carry one in my pocket. I used to carry one on my belt(various fullsize Gerbers), but it was getting pretty crowded on my belt with my cell phone and Surefire. So I bought a Leatherman Juice CS4. That worked pretty well for me. For Christmas I got a Vic Cybertool 41. This thing is about twice the size of the Juice, but it has everything on it. It's a little bulky, but I am used to having my pockets crammed full of EDC gear. There are two smaller Cybertools in the Vic lineup as well.

In my experience, it doesn't matter what you get as long as you have something. Be it a pliers based multitool or a SAK. I am starting to use my SAKs more again. I just like the form factor I guess. Plus there is a lot you can do with a Soldier or Tinker SAK and they don't take up much space at all.
You are on the right track by looking for one tool to keep on you and one to throw in a bag. So find two you like and buy them. If you are like the rest of us, you'll use them for awhile and then decide what you do and don't like about them and then you'll be looking to upgrade. It's a neverending quest and it's a lot of fun!


----------



## beer2beer (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

I just noticed that Leatherman has some new models. OMG, I want a TTI!


----------



## JNewell (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

TTi seems to be an XTi with scissors (or, if you prefer, a Ti with the crimping plier jaws, which I don't like but YMMV). There are going to be closeouts on the XTi and the Ti which will make them killer deals.


----------



## TechPro (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

one option that I have not seen mentioned here is my EDC pick: the craftsman slipjoint multitool. If you use a multitool primarly for the pliars like I do it's IMO the only option. the craftsman pliers were discontinued about 2 years ago, but if you search for the Schrade tough tool you will see the exact same pliars available for about 25 bucks


----------



## hotbeam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

CS4 for me. Scissors and bottle top opener. What else do you need!


----------



## JNewell (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*



hotbeam said:


> CS4 for me. Scissors and bottle top opener. What else do you need!


 
Pliers? (really)


----------



## Pumaman (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

Will the TSA confiscate a micra?


----------



## carrot (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

Yes, they will. It has a knife blade.


----------



## JNewell (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

Which is why the Crossgrip or Crosscut are potentially attractive. They are user-mod'able to replace the knife with another tool "blade."


----------



## dental4usa (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

Guys - check this out!!!!

Fuse without Knife Blade


----------



## carrot (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

Yup, that's one of the newer models. Moontrail.com apparently has it if you call them.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

My local target has the Fuse I think the knifeless one. I just bought a surge to be used as a key fob/tool. I love it soo far.


----------



## PAB (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*



65535 said:


> My local target has the Fuse I think the knifeless one. I just bought a surge to be used as a key fob/tool. I love it soo far.


Nothing personal, but the surge is kind of a big key fob. At least for me. Isn't it the bulkiest leatherman at 12.5 ounces?


----------



## PAB (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*



dental4usa said:


> Guys - check this out!!!!
> 
> Fuse without Knife Blade



Price is better at moontrail.com $39.90 with free shipping.
http://moontrail.com/ltg-fuse.php


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

LM Wave. :rock:

Good luck with whatever you pick... I'm sure it won't take long to load up the new Maxpedition!


----------



## MikeSalt (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

+1 for the Squirt P4. Been on my keyring with a lobster claw since buying it a couple of years ago. Not a DAY has passed where it hasn't been used for something. It's been heavily abused yet works perfectly. Also, for EDC, the larger knives are frowned upon by the police, and bouncers at nightclubs, yet Squirt P4, with a <25mm blade, gets no negative attention at all.


----------



## dental4usa (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

OK, guys, you've been a big help so far!

I am waiting for a deal on a Squirt storm gray P4 .. THAT will be my EDC in my new Maxpedition! 

Here's what I need help with, ASAP!

I've been looking for a deal on the Wave - I've pretty well narrowed it down. NOW, all of a sudden, folks are putting the older models up for sale cheaper!

DO I WANT THE NEWEST MODEL OR AN OLDER MODEL?

I was thinking someone said that the newer one tended to rust, and that the older one was better, but I can't remember where I was when I saw that.
Please help so I can order - it's driving me crazy!!! 

Thanks again!


----------



## ChopperCFI (Jan 11, 2007)

I have the old one and none of the inside tools lock in place when in use. I was considering upgrading just because of this.


----------



## tibim (Jan 11, 2007)

Check out REI
Bought a Leatherman Charge TI for $74 there last week. On sale from $100.
Great tool.


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

NEW WAVE NEW WAVE NEW WAVE

:twothumbs

I've handled both the old model and new model Wave. I own two of the new model and none of the old model.

I like the ergonomics of the new one, plus there are many interchangeable bits and other accessories, such as an optional pocket clip that slides into place:

http://edcforums.com/index.php?topic=1965.0

Not sure about the rust -- haven't heard either way about it. I do try to keep my knives clean (alcohol prep pads work great) and then protected (occassional tiny drop of "Militec 1" lubricant and always a good wipedown with a Sentry Solutions "Tuf Cloth").

For years I abused my knives and a random coating of WD-40 was all they got. There's an old Leatherman PST that's probably close to 10 years old and it does have a little bit of surface rust on the blade, but not too bad. I have since learned that using WD-40 is not the best idea, so I use the approach above and have had great results.

And nice choice with that Squirt P4!


----------



## dental4usa (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks, guys!

OK, so it looks like NEW WAVE .. or Charge Ti, if I can find it cheap enough. Is it as good as the Wave? I know it's more expensive, but that doesn't always tell all ..

Thanks!!! You guys are the best!


----------



## oldolds442 (Jan 11, 2007)

just get the wave and don't look back......


----------



## dental4usa (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah, I think that's what I'll do, Oldolds442 ...

I think the Charge Ti is out of my range for the moment ..

More EDC stuff to buy!!

I have the compass situation under control, thanks to an earlier thread.

I AM looking for a Luminox with a stainless band ..


----------



## 65535 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*



PAB said:


> Nothing personal, but the surge is kind of a big key fob. At least for me. Isn't it the bulkiest leatherman at 12.5 ounces?



Here as some size comparison pics. No offence taken I do realize its basically huge but I like it and it doesn't feel like it's weighing me down.


----------



## pietruck (Jan 12, 2007)

FYI, Northertool has the Charge XTI for 67.99 and shipping is around 4.50.

That is the absolute cheapest i have found anything in or around that series.

I have also noticed that many states run online auctions now.

Many of them are starting to sell the confiscated material from airports.

This bothers me a bit but maybe thats me.

You can often find an auction for 4-10 good multitools from which you can sell or trade the rest.

Good luck.


----------



## pietruck (Jan 12, 2007)

I am also wondering if the bits on these units are a proprietary or standard size?

anyone?


----------



## dental4usa (Jan 12, 2007)

Pietruck - I can't believe it!!

I just checked out NorthernTool - you're right!! 

The only thing that the Charge XTI doesn't have that the Wave does, is scissors!!

I think I can look past that OK, especially since I have some on my SAK.

This bears some serious consideration .... 

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Solstice (Jan 13, 2007)

Not to fuel any confusion just when you are getting things narrowed down, but here are my rec's:

+1 on the Swisstool Spirit- it's small for a "full size" multitool, tough, and elegantly designed and executed. It just feels like quality. It would be nice for it to have a pointy and non-serrated blade, but that's what a seperate folder is for.

+1 on the Leatherman Juice S2 (or other smaller juice model). These tools aren't as tough a full-size tool, but are much more competent than a keychain model while still managing to be fairly easy to have at hand. The pliers are actually quite good. Size is about comparable to a typical SAK, but since there is more steel for the pliers, it'll be a bit heavier. I often carry mine in my custom "Tactical Wallet" produced by knuckleduster over at edcforums.

+1 on the Juice P4- a good mini-plier option. I don't need to convince you since you already bought one . The bottle opener is crap, but then they all tend to be on these keychain folding tools. The micra is a good option if you want scissors, but note that once you use it alot, it will get dull and is hard to resharpen. I also give a rec for the SOG cross grip as being roughly the same size as the P4 and having more powerful pliers (due to the compound gear action). The downside is that the handles are uncomfortable and it pretty much has to ride in its case since the gear teeth tend to dig into stuff.

+1 on the Victorinox Midnight Manager or Signature II line (all of the ones with a pen). Beside being handy little knives, that pen as saved me a headache countless times. I always have one (a Signature II, no light- Ive got an Arc AAA for that) on my keychain.

Alright, this is getting long, so I'll stop. Just one more question/comment for the other folks out there: I was also intrigued by the "knifeless" Fuse, but it still has scissors. Honestly, I don't see an airline security officer letting you get on a plane with it unless they didn't find it in the first place. They still confiscate corkscrews with tiny, dull foil knives on them, and cuticle scissors after all. Not sure but I wouldn't want to risk it and would just put a regular tool in my checked bag.


----------



## PAB (Jan 13, 2007)

pietruck said:


> I am also wondering if the bits on these units are a proprietary or standard size?
> 
> anyone?


The bits in the bit kit only fit leathermans. They are flattened a bit. You can buy the Leatherman Wave Universal Adapter Tool instead which takes standard 1/4" hex bits. It fits over the outside part where the pliers are folded inside. Since I already have hex adapters (originally for my hex drill) for socket wrenches in 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2" That's what I intend to get. It only costs $8 more than the bit kit and comes with a few hex bits.


----------



## JNewell (Jan 13, 2007)

I think the XTi pliers are somewhat limited by the "crimper" in the jaws. Is NT offering the regular Ti? That has normal pliers and also has scissors.


----------



## frisco (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*



PAB said:


> Price is better at moontrail.com $39.90 with free shipping.
> http://moontrail.com/ltg-fuse.php



Thanks for the tips guys! Just ordered from Moontrail.com Will be packin a Knifeless Fuse on my flights now!!!!

frisco


----------



## dental4usa (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks again for all of your help, guys! 

I just had to share ..

I just nailed a Squirt P4 in Pink for ... $20.98 !!!! And it was local, so just sales tax, no shipping!

*I'm just so psyched!!*

Now to procure a sheath for it and get the Wave .. that should be later tonight, actually.
THIS IS SO MUCH FUN!!!!!


----------



## PAB (Jan 20, 2007)

Solstice said:


> I was also intrigued by the "knifeless" Fuse, but it still has scissors. Honestly, I don't see an airline security officer letting you get on a plane with it unless they didn't find it in the first place. They still confiscate corkscrews with tiny, dull foil knives on them, and cuticle scissors after all. Not sure but I wouldn't want to risk it and would just put a regular tool in my checked bag.


They shouldn't confiscate scissors that are under 4" in lenth. Theortically. However I got this response from an email to Leatherman.

Regarding engraving the word "Knifeless" on it, while in theory it sounds like it would simplify matters, unfortunately the TSA inspectors still have the last say on whether to allow the tool on board. Just recently, I had a man tell me they would not allow his knifeless tool on board due to the length of the tool. They opened the tool (which measures 6.3 in), but then simultaneously opened a blade which brought the overall length of the tool to over 7 inches. 7 inches and less is permissible in a plane, over 7 inches is not. So while he had just completed four other trips where there was no debate with the tool, his last trip resulted in having to send the tool via mail to his home address, since he only had a carry-on. 

I think perhaps we'd have better success with a smaller version of our tool, i.e. the Squirt as you mentioned, and we will consider ideas for this in the future.

Thanks for writing to us. We appreciate your desire to carry our products with you when traveling, and I hope we can find a more optimal solution for this in the future!

Best,
Leatherman Tool Group, Inc.


----------



## yybug (Jan 20, 2007)

target has geber 600 for 50% off(22.xx), how is it?


----------



## frisco (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Help me choose which Leatherman to buy, please!*

I hope I just didn't get "Punked" by member JNewell. He posted info on this thread that states the Leatherman knifeless Fuse is "TSA-compliant" and follows up by saying "That makes it legal for carry-on carry"

I ordered the Knifeless Fuse for airline travel based on this information. So my question is...... Is it "TSA-compliant" or not ??????

If it is.... Thank you for the info..... If this is false info .......

frisco





JNewell said:


> Welcome - you will get 8 million opinions...here are mine.
> 
> On the bod, I'd pick a Squirt P4. I have done some pretty amazing repairs with the pliers on this, and it is very compact and weighs very little.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 20, 2007)

I think ultimately it is up to the discretion of the TSA screener.

Now if they started confiscating iPods in some cities and not in others, my God, people would be getting fired and transferred to some small airport in the middle of nowhere.

But if the media was to even air a story about folks being unable to board a plane with a knifeless Leatherman, well I suspect that probably isn't going to get much sympathy from the public.

There seems to be a lot of luck involved in what any one person is able to get (and I mean approved items) through TSA checkpoints.

For that alone I'm not going to travel with anything even resembling a knife (knifeless SAK) or a multi-tool (knifeless Fuse). Just one more headache. Buy a cheapy and keep it in your checked baggage.


----------

